# Grand Harvest twine??



## JoshA (Apr 16, 2008)

Anybody have twine brand preference? So far on my big square I've used Bridon and Cordex, and another brand I can't think of off the top of my head right now. 440/4000 blue cordex seems really nice, seems thinner than the bridon but just as tough, not sure if its all in my head though. Put it in at the end of last year so only put about 1,000 bales worth yet, I don't recall having to crawl up/under to fix a mis-tie with the blue stuff in those 1,000 bales. Usually at least every few hundred with the Bridon.

Local dealer sells Grand Harvest, which I'd never heard of before. But I like dealing with the guy, so I thought I'd ask. Also need some round baler twine, guess they have 40,000ft now...?

I should mention, I'm speaking purely on plastic twine, not sisal.

Price for the 440 weight orange grand harvest is 29/ball, 48 per pallet. Round twine is 40,000ft $41 each for full pallet. Cheap compared to past years!

Thanks,
-Josh


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

I normally use the Grand harvest 170lb knot strength plastic twine in my small square baler. It's cheaper than alot of the competion and I can't remember having any problems with it. I bought a few bales of New Holland twine late in the year so I have that to use up yet and I didn't notice any difference between it and the Grand Harvest stuff except for the price.


----------

